# Earthquake



## DWSmith (Mar 11, 2011)

Jon, hope your in-laws are okay after the quake. Let your wife know we are thinking of her and her family.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

Dave-
Thanks so much. We've talked to Sara's family a few times since this all started. They are in the north, but on the opposite coast. The mountains insulated a lot of the shaking. Everyone is ok.

Really, thanks so much for checking in.

-Jon


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah, good to hear Jon. 
This was the first thing I thought of also.

Kind of odd really, considering we've never really met (all the emails aside). 
Speaks to the times I suppose.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Ah, good to hear Jon.
> This was the first thing I thought of also.
> 
> Kind of odd really, considering we've never really met (all the emails aside).
> Speaks to the times I suppose.


 
Honestly, i really appreciate it. I've had a bunch of customers, friends, and fellow forum members contact me today and i think i really speaks to the kind of relationships we are able to develop here and the caliber of people that participate. I was literally blown away by the response. To say i'm lucky to have friends and customers like you guys is an understatement.

-Jon


----------



## Ratton (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that Sara's family is ok!!!!


----------

